# apache + 56k?



## ma-gic (22. Januar 2003)

kann man apache auch mit einer 56k leitung laufen haben (zum php programmieren) wenn ja , was muss man da als server einstellen, beid er installation? ich hab breitband internet, bei mir wird das ganze von alleine ausgefüllt, aber wie ist das bei 56k?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. Januar 2003)

Kannst du deine Frage evtl. präzisieren - ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du wissen willst.


----------



## ma-gic (27. Januar 2003)

egal, ich habs schon, dachte nur dass das nicht geht, aber bei dem freund funzt schon alles..


genauer:

bei der installation von apache muss man server eingeben.Bei mir ging das automatisch, aber ich bin draufgekommen, dass man irgendwas einstellen kann und der server trotzdem geht!


----------

